# New baby dove - new color!



## Kristina (Jan 30, 2012)

I have 8 adult doves. Two are fawn pied, one is wild color, I have two peaches, a fawn silky, a bulleyed white silky, and a bulleyed white.

I have two babies that are a week old now. One looks like it is going to be a fawn silky. This little guy is a new color - my first albino!







I can't tell yet if it is going to be a silky or a normal. But it amazes me that my breeders keep throwing all these different colors!


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 30, 2012)

They are not the prettiest thing as a baby  but they sure blossom into a nice bird....


----------



## Kristina (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh they are definitely hideous, lol. "So ugly they are cute" kind of thing


----------



## wellington (Jan 30, 2012)

It's the beak, so big for such a little thing. You could post pics of some of the adults


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 30, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Oh they are definitely hideous, lol. "So ugly they are cute" kind of thing


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 30, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Oh they are definitely hideous, lol. "So ugly they are cute" kind of thing


 i think that baby is so freaking cute. i love babies. good luck, please post another photo as it grows. i think its pretty cool.


----------



## terryo (Jan 30, 2012)

Can we see some pictures of the adults please? I'm wondering....do they look like the morning doves we have around here. Is there anything that you don't have? LOL


----------



## Turtleswagg (Jan 30, 2012)

not to be mean r anything like that, but thats a lil gross î„ sorry haha

but birds always look gross when they r young, i had a green winged macca (idk how to spell it) and it was wierd lookin for a couple weeks but then it was red,blue, n green and it looked awesome


----------



## Kristina (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll have to snap some new pics, but here are some old ones 






One of my cages






I thought I had a bunch more but now I can't find them....



terryo said:


> Can we see some pictures of the adults please? I'm wondering....do they look like the morning doves we have around here. Is there anything that you don't have? LOL



They are similar to mourning doves, but larger and heavier and have a ring around their neck, hence the name Ringneck. There are two types, actually, one form Africa and one from Europe. 

Oh, there is a lot I don't have.  One would be a Radiated tortoise. LOL


----------



## terryo (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow all these years I'm calling them MORNING doves and it's really MOURNING doves. Thanks Kristina! Now I have to go tell my husband how stupid we are.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL! It's okay, it is semantics. I did something similar recently, I can't think of it off the top of my head but I felt like a dork when I realized it 

The "mourning" comes from their doleful, sad little coo.


----------



## Nay (Jan 31, 2012)

But they do it in the morning too!!!
Mourning in the morning!!


----------

